# More worried about weight gain than treatment! any advice?



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

Dear all, I've been trying to lose weight before our treatment starts next week, and with the help of my cycle buddies I will be keeping a very close eye on it!  

However, I've always struggled with my weight and am now only a little bit over weight (about a stone) 
Has anybody got any advice on keeping on top of weight gain whilst having treatment, I'm really worried about it, probably more so than the actual treatment! 

Thanks 
Ktcuddles x


----------



## Helenahandcart (Nov 22, 2010)

My advice would be NOT to even think about it, the most important thing is to worry about your actual treatment cycle.

I was slightly different in the fact my BMI (18.5) was too low to start treatment so i had to put on weight in order to start the cycle. During both cycles i was told i was fine to keep running and exercising as long as i ate properly, which i did.

I put on about half a stone during the whole cycle and it came off fairly easily after my 2 failures.

Hey, remember being 1 stone overweight is actually much healthier for pregnancy than being underweight and as you say you arent that much overweight. 

The most important thing is not to worryabout weight and we ALL put on a tiny amount during treatment.


----------



## tinkerbela (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, what happens if the BMI is over 30? do they not allow treatment to start? x


----------



## Bottle5 (Nov 9, 2010)

I Kt..totally get you!! This is my 5th ICSI but first time Ive been so overweight...am about 2.5 stone oveweight and really struggling to stay motivatedto loose it - which some may not understand, after all if tx is so important to us, why cant we stick to healthy eating & dieting? Fact is, I get so stressed, I dont eat brekkie, rarekly have time for dinner and eat (albeit a healthy meal with lots of veg) my evening meal at about 9 in the evening...so no suprise why my weight has gone up!!!!

Ive bought a load of 2nd hand nutritin books from ebay......want to be nutrionally fit rather than 'diet'. |Spent hour looking at diffeernt sites but these are the books ive got;

The Optimum nutrition cookbook' - Patrick Holford & Judy Ridgway
Zita Wests guide to fertility & Assisted conception
The fertility diet - Sarah Dobbyn.

I figure that if I eat well thats a start!!! On top of that I have written an exercise list that I MUST do eveyday - no point pretending I have time for classes or anything so my list is stuff like runnning up and down stairs 10 times in am, 10 times in pm..that type of thing.

Good luck and if yo h ave any tips or need a 'diet buddy', let me know!!!!!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there! 

yep totally understandable worrying about the weight gain, i put on a stone over treatments, but the thing i did not do was worry about it, like already been said, being a stone overweight is better than underweight.  please do not worry about weight during tx, i know one of my reasons why i put on weight is cuz i do not worry and if i fancy a choc bar i will (well going through so much!), but always eat healthy.  but another thing that puts on my weight is the fact i try to drink the liter milk a day, and eat the 5 fruit and veg, and get the protien in, so all in all eating double the amount i would usually. 

Bottle5's ideas of setting little targets a day ie the runnin up stiars is a fabo idea! this means it feels liek you are doing something each day instead of nothing - BUT PLEASE DO NOT do this when stimming!!!!!! cuz the overys are growing you can get something called Twisted overys, and you do not want that, plus when stimming all the blood and extra engery needs to go to the overys etc and not on fitness, so please stop fitness when stimming (gentle walking is fine). 

i start my 6th tx in jan, so gearing myself up for it.  my birthday next week and my best friend has brought me a dance mat! have fun with fitness is my plan!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

KTCuddles, don't worry about weight gain once you've started tx as you need to make sure you're eating healthily so your body is working to  it's best. That said, I've been following the cons instructions to drink 2l of water a day and have found that rather than put on weight during this tx I've actually lost a pound or two despite eating what I want and not getting as much exercise as normal. Daft or what!

Our PCT wouldn't let us start until my BMI was under 30 but haven't weighed us since they gave us the green light.


----------



## Curio1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess all the extra fluid makes you feel full so you eat less and lose a little, at least I hope thats what will happen  .


----------



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice girls   
I've been really good for the last 2 weeks and stayed the same weight   but have now got a few more weeks to lose some weight before tx, it's been delayed as they mucked up my dates  

I've got an aunt coming to stay next weekend and she has a habit of pointing out any weight gain   I suppose I'm just a bit more sensitive about it, and the fact that I haven't managed to loose the weight I put on when I was taking clomid just makes it feel worse  

I will have to do 'just dance' on the wii a bit more, and maybe ask for 'just dance 2'  for Christmas  

I'm with you curio, lots of   I hope we're like CathB


----------



## NonaKay (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it depends, what are you taking? I never gained weight when I was taking Lupron. None at all.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I started treatments at 12 stone and ended up shooting up to 15 and half stone so I totally see why you would worry if your prone to weight gain. I have to say most of that was due to repeatedly OHSS most cycles and continuous treatment with only a month off inbetween so thats how it got out of hand so quickly. They couldnt control my overstimming and kept giving me high doses of the meds which my body couldnt handle. We ended up just going private for IVF and I got my weight down to an acceptable level. Once again I overstimmed but only gained about half a stone but because we wernt jumping straight into another cycle I had time to let my body get back to normal and get the weight down. I would say you are unlikely to gain more than a stone per cycle so its not so bad to get back off, think most people only gain a few lbs tho so wouldnt worry about it too much


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would also say do the dieting before as you have and done so well, but don;t worry about it I was told you put on about a stone per cycle, and if you have a BFN you know that you can shift it as you have done and if you have  a BFP you won't be worrying about it for 9 months.  During the stimming I was told to pack in the protein (80-80 gms a day), drink the litres of milk and the 3 litres of water so forbidden things like Ice cream, dairy,nuts were encouraged.
If you are cycling privately clincis don't (I've been to 5 clinics and not even had BMI done by them) adhere to the BMI over 30 excluding you, this is a NHS funding criteria but obviously because of the chances increased with a lower BMI. 

Good Luck for your cycle


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Mandy I had NHS treatment when my weight was 12st and BMI was around 28ish. When I first went for tests my BMI was 31 and they told me it had to be 30 max for treatment so i had to loose weight. Im now private for IVF and my weight wasnt mentioned at all apart from on my medical forms. At the time of the private IVF tests my weight was 14st but it wasnt ever mentioned although I was getting the weight down for myself so when I got to the actual time of doing ivf i was around 13stone then by the time i was doing my frozen transfer i was down to 12 and half but my weight was never mentioned at all apart from on NHS


----------

